# Phrag followed me home...



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

I was just going to check out the nice, flowering henryanum they have in my local flower store after an orchid event, when I noticed that the Phrag. Memoria Dick Clements x besseae a.k.a. Jason Fischer, had opened its bud. Before I knew what was happening, it jumped into my arms, so I just had to take it home with me.

Sooo, I'm thinking I should cut the spike, since it's a single growth plant, with a small start. I'm also thinking I should repot it, just to see what the roots look like.

Any special advice you guys want to give me? I thought I should treat it like I treat my Green Hornet; bark, sphagnum, perlite mix, standing in a saucer with water that I change every second day, water with RO-water and some weak fertilizing, more than Phal light, temperatures 18*C (coldest) - 26*C (warmest). Anything else?

Oh, here it is:












The flower is not fully open, and I can't capture the colour properly, it's not as RED red, but a more cold/blue red.

I think having one green Phrag and one red, is sufficient, and neither get very big, which is good. 

And yes, my efforts of not increasing my collection is going excellent, can't you tell? :wink:


----------



## eggshells (Oct 2, 2013)

Don't cut the spike. It looks healthy.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

Okay, thanks.  I don't have much experience with Phrags, so I was thinking Paph; one growth = cut spike.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! Bad news. That is not a Jason Fischer.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 2, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Don't cut the spike. It looks healthy.


I agree!



NYEric said:


> Bad news. That is not a Jason Fischer.


My thought too. It looks like a sraight MDC to me. ....
Not bad news if you like the flower or did you buy it because of it's name?


----------



## Carkin (Oct 2, 2013)

It is beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2013)

No, It's not Mem. Dick Clements either. Its either a dark Franz Glanz, Apple Pie or something with richteri in it.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 2, 2013)

Definitely not Jason Fischer nor Mem. Dick Clements!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

I chose it because of its beautiful flower AND because it wasn't a NoID. I paid more than 10$ extra for that name tag, so now I want the true ID. I know which nursery it comes from, so I'll email them and ask. Grrr... 

I thought the pouch had too much yellow to be a Jason Fischeri, but thought it could vary. Phrag noob alert! :rollhappy: 



NYEric said:


> No, It's not Mem. Dick Clements either. Its either a dark Franz Glanz, Apple Pie or something with richteri in it.


I did a quick search on both suggested crosses, and it looks more like an Apple Pie, than a Franz Glanz (the form is completely off for it being a Franz Glanz, at least in this newbie's eyes).


----------



## jtrmd (Oct 2, 2013)

If I were to pick from all the choices,I would say Apple Pie. Its a nice flower either way, and if you're not a name Nazi I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

Email sent. 



jtrmd said:


> If I were to pick from all the choices,I would say Apple Pie. Its a nice flower either way, and if you're not a name Nazi I wouldnt worry about it.


I'm not, but I paid extra for that name tag, so either some money back or a proper ID. 

I'm totally keeping it either way, it's just a principle.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a plant a while ago that was apple pie x besseae, I think. That looked almost identical to that one.


----------



## Paphman910 (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow! You couldn't keep your paws off this beautiful plant! 

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 2, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> I had a plant a while ago that was apple pie x besseae, I think. That looked almost identical to that one.


We'll see what the grower says it is, I just want the proper name.  



Paphman910 said:


> Wow! You couldn't keep your paws off this beautiful plant!
> 
> :drool::drool::drool:


Nope. I had to try and save at least one of all the beautiful slippers they had there, and this one was just so cute.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2013)

I think it looks more like my Fox Valley Fireball than any of the above-named.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 2, 2013)

You should relax more with your phrags....most of them are way easier and more tolerant than paphs. Don't cut the spike until its finished blooming, and enjoy the blooms. No need to rush to repot either.


----------



## abax (Oct 2, 2013)

Lovely bloom, Theresa. I'd have fallen for that one too!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I think it looks more like my Fox Valley Fireball than any of the above-named.


Look at the shape of the pouch, not FVF. I would have said Twilight but the lateral petals are too full.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd like to see it fully open; not ruling out Jason Fischer yet.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2013)

Since when does Jason Fisher have a yellow open pouch? 
Whatever it is, it has besseae, schlimii, richteri and fischeri in it .


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 3, 2013)

richteri?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2013)

along with the toothiness I don't think those spots come from longifolium or other not-red species.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd expect the spots on the claw face and the interior of the pouch came from Phrag. sargentianum (or from Phrag. kaieteurum if it was a Fox Valley Fireball). No richteri here.......


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2013)

What about the lines in the dorsal and petals?


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 3, 2013)

IMHO - The lines (veins) in the dorsal sepal and petals can also be attributed to Phrag. sargentianum in the background. (Phrag. Mem. Dick Clements = (besseae x sargentianum)) . Ive attached a photo of Phrag. sargentianum (or lindleyanum into which sargentianum has been reduced in synonomy) to illustrate.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 3, 2013)

Phragmipedium Sunset Glow. Now, after a day more, the petals should have grown to their final stance. The Dorsal should have changed too. _Sargentianum_ is a very strong candidate.

If _sargentianum_ really is the same than _lindleyanum_ Mem Dick Clements and Andean Fire are...?:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey! It's not my plant and now I've burned up some my very limited supply of Brain cells thinking about it!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 3, 2013)

We continue to wait with bated breath for someone to write a definitive update of Phrag. taxonomy. . The first rumor was that Phillip Cribb was writing it, now I hear it is Guido Braem. Does anyone really know for sure? 
Meanwhile, sargentianum, lindleyanum and kaieteurum are all considered to be lindleyanum for taxonomic purposes.


----------



## naoki (Oct 3, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Hey! It's not my plant and now I've burned up some my very limited supply of Brain cells thinking about it!



Time to eat more chocolate:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...olate-boost-brain-health-don-t-binge-just-yet


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 3, 2013)

Perfect! Just walk down the street to Dean & Deluca, Eric - plenty of chocolate there!


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for trying to help me out with an ID on this Phrag, guys (I love that you're experts, love this forum). I haven't heard anything from the vendor/nursery yet, but they seem notorious for mislabeling stuff. 

I'll take a picture tomorrow of it. I don't know if it's fully opened yet, because I've no idea what it's doing... Yesterday, I thought it was going to lose the flower, because it started closing. This morning, it had opened up more than before. Now, it looks like it's about to close again. It's also rather cupped, are they usually cupped? I've never had a flowering Phrag before...

Oh, I'm not cutting the spike, I only thought I should since it's sort of a given with a Paph that only has one growth and one start. I do hope the spike will survive the insecticide I sprayed on the plant though. 

Of course I'm over the top with my Phrags! I'm a newbie! I'm starting to almost get comfortable with my Phals now, and I've had Phals for about 10 years (but only grown them seriously for almost two). :rollhappy: It will take time before I start to relax around my Paphs and Phrags.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2013)

Water it.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 4, 2013)

I watered it yesterday and I have it standing on a saucer with water... The flower seems to "close" during the night and open up during the day. It's even more open now.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2013)

What kind of "tea" are you drinking?! :evil:


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> What kind of "tea" are you drinking?! :evil:


The good stuff! Worm t... Nah, never mind.

It has opened more now, and so far, no sign of any "night closure". I'll post a picture tomorrow, forgot about it today.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> The good stuff!


Skal!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 4, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Skal!



Ska? Like the music? 

Please tell me... I need to learn a new word today...


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 4, 2013)

I think what Eric is referring to is "skål" which is what we say in Sweden when we make a toast. The English equivalent should be "cheers".


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2013)

We don't have that 'A umlaut' letter here!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 4, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> I think what Eric is referring to is "skål" which is what we say in Sweden when we make a toast. The English equivalent should be "cheers".



Thanks!

So I learned my first Swedish word: skål !!


----------



## TDT (Oct 4, 2013)

Great entertainment on this forum! Move over Dr. Who!


----------



## Secundino (Oct 5, 2013)

kind of off-topic, isn't it?:rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay, as promised, but delivered this time. I don't think it'll open up any more and I think I may have capture the colour more properly this time:







Tried to get a bit of a look see into the pouch, not easy with my camera and the lack of light (it's an overcast day and it's raaaaaaaiiiiiniiiing):








NYEric said:


> We don't have that 'A umlaut' letter here!


You guys better get some then! oke:



Erythrone said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So I learned my first Swedish word: skål !!


You're very welcome. 



Secundino said:


> kind of off-topic, isn't it?:rollhappy:


Let's blame Eric for making it off-topic. :evil:


----------



## Secundino (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice one! And the winner is ... ???


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 5, 2013)

Okay, I've gotten a reply from the nursery, and the grower claims it to be a Jason Fischer, so I suppose that's what it is?

*EDIT:*
Ugh... I can't really believe it's a Jason Fischer... The pouch looks too off, and the petal stance too. :/


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 5, 2013)

Searching the web for possible names, and... Could it be as Secun suggested? Is it a Phrag Sunset Glow? What do you guys say?


----------



## gonewild (Oct 5, 2013)

If you want to believe the breeder that the seedling came from the Jason Fisher cross, then...

If he made the pod on the Mem. Dick Clements plant your plant could actually be a selfing of Mem. Dick Clements, due to pollen contamination from the pod plant.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 5, 2013)

For comparison, this one I have is labelled Memoria Dick Clements (Claessen Orchideeën), no teeth on the rim of the pouch.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> Let's blame Eric for making it off-topic. :evil:


OK. But you know you like it off topic! :evil:


The Mutant said:


> Okay, I've gotten a reply from the nursery, and the grower claims it to be a Jason Fischer, so I suppose that's what it is?


Of course it's not.


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2013)

I still think it's pretty whatever it is. Since it spiked in a flower shop in
probably not the best conditions, I bet the next blooming season the blooms will look much better.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 9, 2013)

No one thinks it's a possible Sunset Glow?



abax said:


> I still think it's pretty whatever it is. Since it spiked in a flower shop in
> probably not the best conditions, I bet the next blooming season the blooms will look much better.


It is very pretty (which is why it followed me home), but I'm kinda upset about paying about 10 $ extra for a name which isn't correct... 

Not only did it spike and flower in the shop, it was shipped from Germany to Sweden in spike, and it still made it.


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, Phrag sunset glow. I was trying to think of the name. It was on the tip of my tounge a while ago when this thread started but could not think of the name. I had one and it was just like this one. All these red besseae crosses seem to blend together after a while. When you said it, it rang a bell.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> Yes, Phrag sunset glow. I was trying to think of the name. It was on the tip of my tounge a while ago when this thread started but could not think of the name. I had one and it was just like this one. All these red besseae crosses seem to blend together after a while. When you said it, it rang a bell.


Thank you Cheyenne. I've emailed the vendor and asked them if it's possible that it's a Sunset Glow. I hope I'll get a positive answer this time!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheyenne said:


> All these red besseae crosses seem to blend together after a while.



OK, no more besseae hybrids for you! :viking:


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 9, 2013)

NYEric said:


> OK, no more besseae hybrids for you! :viking:


:rollhappy:

Cheyenne: Actually... I think so too... *hides*


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, How easy that was. One and out! No more for you either! oke:


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 9, 2013)

Eric, is only saying that because he wants to eliminate the competition on the east coast so he can have all the plants at the shows. Now I am just going to have to make sure I am there before you Eric.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

Forget that! Ed Hanes is buying every Phrag out from under me! I think he has my internet bugged!


----------

